# Livia Rév RIP



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

The great Hungarian pianist Livia Rév died yesterday at the age of 101. A child prodigy, she performed throughout the world as a soloist with conductors Sir Adrian Boult, André Cluytens, Jascha Horenstein, Eugen Jochum, Josef Krips, Rafael Kubelík, Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt, Constantin Silvestri, Walter Susskind and others.

In her prime, Livia Rev's superb technique and keen sensibility made her one of the finest interpreters of the music of Chopin and Debussy, and her recordings of these composers are highly prized by collectors.

Hyperion Records own the rights to some of her best known recordings, so unfortunately access to them on YouTube is strictly limited.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Her Debussy Images has long been one of my favorites of my CD collection. You are right, she was outstanding.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For me her Songs without Words standing out, my piano teacher adored her.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

R.I.P. Thanks for bringing her to our attention.


----------

